# Quick Survey



## koolfool (Jan 12, 2013)

Of the four which would you choose;

Onkyo TX-NR709
Denon AVR 2113
Marantz SR5006
Sherwood Newcastle 972
No questions just choose the one you would take. I ask because all of these units fit my criteria. I am having a problem choosing the one. Looking for opinions. Let me know.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I would take the 709 is your price range 500?


----------



## koolfool (Jan 12, 2013)

$600 (no more) total including ship and warrantee.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

For 599 I would get the 809 of a4l 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html?c=t5


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

For me personally, I would base it on the area I was going to use it in. If I had a room with odd angles, vaulted ceilings and difficult speaker placement, I would opt for the 972 mainly due to the Trinnov 3D mapping capability.

If I had a "standard" room, I would personally opt for the 809 as Jqueen proposed above.


----------



## koolfool (Jan 12, 2013)

Amazon has the 809 for $610 including shipping. Still cheaper than a refurb at a4less. No?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

koolfool said:


> Amazon has the 809 for $610 including shipping. Still cheaper than a refurb at a4less. No?


That would be my choice by a landslide. By getting the 809 you are getting the finest Video Processor out there in AVR/SSP land in the HQV Vida. In addition, the 809 is a good bit larger than the 709 offering a bit more power. Just make sure the 809 is Sold by Amazon and not Fulfilled by Amazon as you probably will not have a warranty with the latter.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

koolfool said:


> Amazon has the 809 for $610 including shipping. Still cheaper than a refurb at a4less. No?


$606.54 & eligible for FREE Shipping. shipped from Amazon


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While my friend paid an absurdly low sum around Thanksgiving from Amazon, that deal is unbeatable and it is a great AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Also agree with the 809. Its just too good a receiver to pass up on. Although the 972 is a close second but its a bit quirky and some may find that too much.


----------



## aCiD (Feb 28, 2013)

The 709 for me as well, and if the 809 is that much, why not!


----------



## Hvacscott84 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm running the 809 in a 7.2 setup with Polk rtia7 fronts csia6 center fxia4 surrounds and rtia3 rears, with 2 Klipsch rw12d subs. While I was happy with the sound before, tonight I received my Emotiva XPA-3 all I can say is wow!!!! Go with the 809 with the video processing and audessy, thx ect. For $600 how can you go wrong?


----------



## koolfool (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok congratulate me I just ordered the 809. Yikes!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

koolfool said:


> Ok congratulate me I just ordered the 809. Yikes!


Congrats! You will enjoy it!

Let us know your impressions when you get it all set up....


----------



## koolfool (Jan 12, 2013)

Will do. I should have it Tuesday. Can't wait!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Wahoo congrats man and enjoy!


----------



## Hvacscott84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats! What kind of speakers are you going to be hooking up?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

koolfool said:


> Ok congratulate me I just ordered the 809. Yikes!


:clap: Enjoy :T


----------



## koolfool (Jan 12, 2013)

I will be using Athena point5 MKIIs with a PS300 8" sub and a JBL 10" sub.


----------



## BruceW (Feb 5, 2013)

\Onkyo TX-NR709...


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

The Sherwood 972 certainly has the most unique equalization and room correction of the bunch. If your listening area's anything like mine, that's a major consideration.


----------



## cobraguy (Oct 2, 2011)

I agree with a lot of the previous posters on the 809.
Although I DO like Denon's amps..........clean power.


----------



## BruceW (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes Denon's amps are also good Its superb at surround sound..


----------

